# honda ridgeline



## strypes (Dec 6, 2005)

i just picked up a 2006 honda ridgeline this past winter. it did great and took me anywhere i wanted to go in all the snow we had this past winter. now summer is here and i am heading to the beach. i will definitely air down but i was wondering if anyone has driven one on the sand and if they had any problems. 
thanks


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Honda....*

Never driven one, but have seen a few at the point at Hatteras. Air down and stay out of deep rutts, you should be OK.


----------



## strypes (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks, bocefus


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Take a shovel or two. Not being snarky. I somehow managed to get a Murano stuck  . A little digging and a little pushing and I was on my way (didn't need a tug). The one nice thing about sand is that with a little digging you can always get yourself unstuck. Doesn't mean you won't be stuck again very shorty after...


----------

